# Dogs shtf



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I ran out of dog food today and as i am to many whiskies in I decided to cook my dogs their grub. Now when I cook for these hooligans I normally prepare more healthy menu. Tonight was homemade chicken stock two tablespoons of butter black pepper whole grain oats with cheddar cheese on top. Half healthy half heart attack...I figure it balances out.

When I cook for them in bulk I use spinach, broccoli, carrots, peas, olive oil and chicken. They love this combo and I believe it will be useful to know what is poisonous for dogs when you must provide them with food shtf. So I researched what is poisonous. Some examples are raisins, grapes, mushrooms, garlic, onions, tomatoes. However on the flip side some healthy options are pineapple and apples. When I go hiking with my dogs I bring apples for a snack for both of us.

Like most people I consider my dogs my best friends so I am looking out for their interests too. I have begun to think that storing more oats for them will be a cheaper and more healthy route. Brown rice is also an option as far as grains go. My dogs are my buds but they are also great security. I want to keep my security top notch and have their instincts in focus with great brain food. Just some thoughts of mine. 

Any recipes are welcome.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Fish is another good option.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I buy the 40 pound bags of Costco dog food. Has very good ratings on it's ingredients. I always have one spare sitting in shelves for SHTF. Since the little yapper (good alarm) gets fed less than one cup of food per day. I figure one bag will last a little over 6 months.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Spent grains, sweet potatoes, green beans, corn, some sort of protien such as chicken and oats are what our dogs enjoy. However, with this diet they do not always get everything that they need. We use a good balanced dog food and add the other things to it. Our animals also get dog cookies made from spent grains and peanut butter or spent grains and sweet potatoes.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

My dogs get the extra eggs, goats milk table scaps and lots of white rice. they also love sundays cause that is sourdough hots day


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't buy dog food from China. Its a real gamble as to what is in it. OctopusPrime is right that you need to prep for your animals too.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Search the internet for dog food ingredients. Here is a good site. The Problem with Dog Food Reviews Don't buy any food items, dog or otherwise from china. Also, watch where you get your rawhide chews. Rawhide: The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly - The Dogington Post


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Make sure to experiment with what your dog is ok with.some have severe food allergies just like us.it would be a pretty bad scene if shtf and your best friend gets really sick.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Dogs love pumpkin, right from the can.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Don't buy dog food from China. Its a real gamble as to what is in it. OctopusPrime is right that you need to prep for your animals too.


PASS on Costco dogfood AND those snack strips they sell can make your dog sick.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I buy the 40 pound bags of Costco dog food. Has very good ratings on it's ingredients. I always have one spare sitting in shelves for SHTF. Since the little yapper (good alarm) gets fed less than one cup of food per day. I figure one bag will last a little over 6 months.


I have two medium sized dogs that can eat more than me individually. A 40 lb bag lasts about 14 days around here. My 2 year old mixed terrier can eat and eat and eat. High metabolizism and high energy.

What brand do you use from Costco? Is it a Costco brand?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Spent grains, sweet potatoes, green beans, corn, some sort of protien such as chicken and oats are what our dogs enjoy. However, with this diet they do not always get everything that they need. We use a good balanced dog food and add the other things to it. Our animals also get dog cookies made from spent grains and peanut butter or spent grains and sweet potatoes.


I have been buying natural dog foods with No additives. A big bag costs about 55 bucks here. you can get cheaper good quality foods but the best ones are 55 and up. one lasts 2 weeks so I am wondering is it cost effective to keep prepping dog food that is pre made or should I buy a lot of oats flax seed brown rice...maybe dog vitamins to be space efficient as well.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> My dogs get the extra eggs, goats milk table scaps and lots of white rice. they also love sundays cause that is sourdough hots day


Excellent for their coats and a protein boost. I have a hard time sharing eggs in shtf a poached egg on toast and bacon


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Don't buy dog food from China. Its a real gamble as to what is in it. OctopusPrime is right that you need to prep for your animals too.


I stopped buying anything from China. I stick with American made or German made.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Search the internet for dog food ingredients. Here is a good site. The Problem with Dog Food Reviews Don't buy any food items, dog or otherwise from china. Also, watch where you get your rawhide chews. Rawhide: The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly - The Dogington Post


Yep great points. Some bones and rawhide have given my dogs diareaha so I discontinued use. They like raw carrots to chew on and occasionally a boiled bone or two.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Make sure to experiment with what your dog is ok with.some have severe food allergies just like us.it would be a pretty bad scene if shtf and your best friend gets really sick.


Over the years I've seen some nasty stuff. One night I went out and came back to my trash can knocked over and trash all over. I had left overs on my counter top with a mushroom pizza in the box. Wasn't thinking....came back to a messed up apartment, stained carpet...I'm sure half the ingredients were allergies or toxins to dogs. I called my vet and told her what happened. She said he'd be fine because the amount of say the garlic and tomato weren't enough to cause a problem. He had stomach issues but no seizure or vomiting.

Even the dog foods can cause allergic reactions. Some have made my older dogs snout swell up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

After noshing on a significant beef rib that a master smoker buddy of mine brought me, I considered giving the remainder to my pup. Good thing I thought twice about it, and looked it up first.
Never give cooked bones to your dog. The heat treatment breaks down the bone's integrity, and it can splinter while they chew, causing damage to the throat.
Even raw bones can cause issues. If you're wanting to give Fido some meaty chunk to chow down on, and it happens to be on a bone, just take the bone away once it's been stripped clean. They'll get all the chewing and nutritional benefits, and none of the risk.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dog loves Eggs and of course Beef. If he did not like us so much I think he would kill for steak and eggs.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

You can put them on an all raw meat diet. They will need bone about 10% and a variety of organ meat about 15% to stay healthy. It is called a prey diet. There are people that have raised generations of dogs on this diet with great success. It is a whole lot easier to scoop tonight's dinner out of a bag though.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out and bought another 40 pound bag of food. We just got a foster dog back from the "new owner". Apparently she was not able to take care of the dog in the manner she attested she would and the dog disappeared and had to be found. At least the dog (came to us as a scrawny stray) has added a few pound.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My dog does not get raw meat or bones.little tiny scraps of pasta with garlic or onion is ok,my vet told me some garlic will help build their immune system and help the coat,in large doses like chocolate,tomato or raisins it can be fatal.I don't feed her scraps all the time though.a plate lick once in a while is considered a treat and she has to go through her trick routine (training) to get any.plus, when the plate no longer has dog slime when I wash them,they are considered to be clean!.
it helps them remember the training (love)they were taught.(Yes,Bindi is spoiled)!.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

My little guy takes a few months to go through a large sized bag. I never thought I would be a chihuahua person but the little guy has grown on me. He's a darn cheap effective burglar alarm too, anything man or beast comes within 100 feet of the house he lets everybody know.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

toolmanky said:


> My little guy takes a few months to go through a large sized bag. I never thought I would be a chihuahua person but the little guy has grown on me. He's a darn cheap effective burglar alarm too, anything man or beast comes within 100 feet of the house he lets everybody know.


Yep,they do think they are bigger don't they.something I just thought of,my neighbor Dave almost lost one to a neighborhood peregrine falcon last week.said the bird swooped down while patches was on the deck sunning.good thing he was there drinking coffee.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

When SHTF and you are hunting small game or killing chickens, give the offal to the dogs, but cook it first to kill parasites and bacteria. It can be stretched with rice. Offal with the contents of the stomach and intestines is about the most natural and nutritious food you can give them, but I'd sure cook it up first. Have a designated pot, cuz the stuff will stink pretty bad.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My dogs will eat what we eat after their food runs out, three months of dog an cat food on hand minimum. 
One dog hunts moles and mice that are underground, digs them up and eats then.
He also digs up some kind of tubers and eats them too.
Funny thing is he picks and eats ripe raspberries and blue berries off the branches, leaving the green ones behind.
I did not teach him this, it is instinct I guess.
Plenty of bass and pike in the river behind me, good protein for the dogs and two cats.
I hate fresh water fish, always have.
If I am starving, I will eat it, with a lot of texas pete and or adobo.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I give my dog a large raw carrot once a day. The dog loves it, it cleans their teeth and it keeps the pads on their feet from getting hard. It keeps the pads soft.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> After noshing on a significant beef rib that a master smoker buddy of mine brought me, I considered giving the remainder to my pup. Good thing I thought twice about it, and looked it up first.
> Never give cooked bones to your dog. The heat treatment breaks down the bone's integrity, and it can splinter while they chew, causing damage to the throat.
> Even raw bones can cause issues. If you're wanting to give Fido some meaty chunk to chow down on, and it happens to be on a bone, just take the bone away once it's been stripped clean. They'll get all the chewing and nutritional benefits, and none of the risk.


Interesting. I always heard No Poultry as far as bones go. I guess a good old rope toy will do the trick for teeth. Although you could grind the bone down to supplement a diet if you were worried about splintering.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> You can put them on an all raw meat diet. They will need bone about 10% and a variety of organ meat about 15% to stay healthy. It is called a prey diet. There are people that have raised generations of dogs on this diet with great success. It is a whole lot easier to scoop tonight's dinner out of a bag though.


I might add organ meat to their food. Thanks for the idea. All except brains of course. That's zombie bait &#128128;


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> When SHTF and you are hunting small game or killing chickens, give the offal to the dogs, but cook it first to kill parasites and bacteria. It can be stretched with rice. Offal with the contents of the stomach and intestines is about the most natural and nutritious food you can give them, but I'd sure cook it up first. Have a designated pot, cuz the stuff will stink pretty bad.


I would clean it before cooking it too. I'm sure the dogs wouldn't care but..ya


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I would clean it before cooking it too. I'm sure the dogs wouldn't care but..ya


Don't clean it. The contents contents of the stomach and intestine contain LOTS of nutrients, including enzymes and the vegetables that the animal was eating. Think about what wild canines go for first - the guts. Now in a lot of places, PEOPLE eat the guts, but they do clean them first. When I lived in Papua New Guinea and would butcher a chicken or rabbit, the little neighbor kids would take my gut bucket and later bring it back all clean. Mom would clean out the guts, add vegies, and make soup for the family. The rabbit heads were roasted and the kids would walk around munching away. Crispy bunny ears were a real treat. The fur got turned into soft yarn to make string bags, and the feet/tails were tassels for adorning hats and bags. Nothing was wasted.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> Interesting. I always heard No Poultry as far as bones go. I guess a good old rope toy will do the trick for teeth. Although you could grind the bone down to supplement a diet if you were worried about splintering.


I sure wish those raw chicken bones would take out the guilty coyotes!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I sure wish those raw chicken bones would take out the guilty coyotes!


Sorry to say it but raw chicken bones are perfectly fine to feed and won't be getting rid of your coyotes. It is the cooked bones that pose the problems.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> Sorry to say it but raw chicken bones are perfectly fine to feed and won't be getting rid of your coyotes. It is the cooked bones that pose the problems.


Well, the coyotes sure think they are perfectly fine, as well! Went in to get a drink a few days ago, and came outside just at the INSTANT a coyote was making a dash from behind a bush to snatch a hen. His jaws were open and the hen was an inch from being grabbed as I yelled like a bear and waved my arms. Saved the hens for another day. A couple months ago I wasn't quick enough. Saw one white wing slowing waving goodbye as it disappeared in the desert.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't have problems with them thankfully. do you have the room on your place and budget for an animal that can help like a full sized donkey or somthing. There was a sheep farm at home that was having problems with coyotes. The got permits to shoot them at night and use electronic calls ect... That didn't realy work. Then they got a few Jacks and cut thier losses by 90% literally over night.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> I don't have problems with them thankfully. do you have the room on your place and budget for an animal that can help like a full sized donkey or somthing. There was a sheep farm at home that was having problems with coyotes. The got permits to shoot them at night and use electronic calls ect... That didn't realy work. Then they got a few Jacks and cut thier losses by 90% literally over night.


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha..... ROTFL!!!!!!!! I have 2 mules that will kill any dog that wanders into their corral, but they let those %$#@*&?%& coyotes practically walk between their legs!!! Mules eating hay while coyotes are running all over, playing in the open area. Mules eating hay while mama coyote brings pups to play in puddles. Mules eating hay while papa coyote sneaks up to grab a chicken. Mules eating hay when owner's dog (mine!) mindlessly wanders into corral to chew on a hoof trimming....... all heads up!!!! CHASE THE DOG DOWN!!! KILL THE DOG!!!!! RUN, DOG, RUN!!!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Well there goes that. SP hangs his head low and walks away beaten by a pair of muels.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha..... ROTFL!!!!!!!! I have 2 mules that will kill any dog that wanders into their corral, but they let those %$#@*&?%& coyotes practically walk between their legs!!! Mules eating hay while coyotes are running all over, playing in the open area. Mules eating hay while mama coyote brings pups to play in puddles. Mules eating hay while papa coyote sneaks up to grab a chicken. Mules eating hay when owner's dog (mine!) mindlessly wanders into corral to chew on a hoof trimming....... all heads up!!!! CHASE THE DOG DOWN!!! KILL THE DOG!!!!! RUN, DOG, RUN!!!


Have you tried geese? I used to have severe coyote problems also couldn't keep chickens even in double wired pens. they were even taking the cats. I have had a large flock of geese for about 10 years and haven't seen the coyotes in my yard since. The geese make such a racket that the coyotes, raccoons, possums, and skunks all stay away. 
Geese make eggs to. Big ones. also are a good source of fatty protein. don't have to feed them since they will find their own food.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

I feed my dog a 100% raw animal diet. He gets all of his nutrients from bones, meat, and organs without adding anything else and without the additional work of prepping grains and veggies to be nutritionally accessible.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Have you tried geese? I used to have severe coyote problems also couldn't keep chickens even in double wired pens. they were even taking the cats. I have had a large flock of geese for about 10 years and haven't seen the coyotes in my yard since. The geese make such a racket that the coyotes, raccoons, possums, and skunks all stay away.
> Geese make eggs to. Big ones. also are a good source of fatty protein. don't have to feed them since they will find their own food.


No I haven't tried a flock of geese. How would they do in the desert? This could turn into "There was an old woman who swallowed a fly..."


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Have you tried geese? I used to have severe coyote problems also couldn't keep chickens even in double wired pens. they were even taking the cats. I have had a large flock of geese for about 10 years and haven't seen the coyotes in my yard since. The geese make such a racket that the coyotes, raccoons, possums, and skunks all stay away.
> Geese make eggs to. Big ones. also are a good source of fatty protein. don't have to feed them since they will find their own food.


HMMM the fox hasn't touched the geese. I wonder if I get more geese if it will keep that darn fox away.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I've seen pet turkeys in the Valley..they sell them at Pet Club IFRC. Turkey seems to do fairly well as a pet,dunno about Geese. We had a pair of Mallards that would swing by in the spring and hang out for about 2 weeks in the irrigation as well.


----------

